# Healthcare in the year 2018, just lie......



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So, where do I start.......narcotics make for cloudy conditions (matches the weather right now)

About 2-3 yrs ago I started noticing problems with my lower back, couldn't straighten up without pain, once it got "lubed up" it was better but every morning was a challenge.....progressively it got worse. Once it started affecting my loco-motion I "started" trying to remedy the problem. Chiropractors/ deep tissue massage.....nothing helped. About 6 months ago it started to get debilitating, hard to make it from point a to b....exhausted if I did. Fell and busted my arse several times, never a good idea when working around heavy eq....
So I finally decide (hard headed sob) to go to the doctor, you know, the guy that went to med school and has a office in town 
The guy/gal that's the reason you pay insurance to see.....in my case $1800 a month and that's cheap, believe me.....3 insured kids and 5k ded....that down a whopping 1100 a month from a few years ago (and a 14,500 ded) so I make an appt....2 weeks out is as soon as they can see me. I really needed a chair at this point to get around but I managed to hobble into the office of a spinal specialist. Doc comes back and looks at me, standard questions, pain level etc.....I don't have a lot of pain, just an inability to function my legs correctly, seems the do what they want. So he takes the triangular hammer and starts hitting my legs, them sob were jumping on every hit at any place in my legs....so doc says " sob Todd I want to look at that neck" no pain in the arms, loss of dexterity etc? No....so he orders lower back and neck X-ray and MRI, take both X-ray that day.....looks at them, I need the MRI so it get scheduled for a week out, only there's a problem......ya see, when you're talking to the MD, they's another cat in the room as well, you can't see the sob but he/she is there alright and he/she tells the MD that they just want to pay for the back MRI first......well, they're looking out for their money, well....my money but not my health, strange... I thought I had healthcare coverage  So we wait another week to get the MRI.....get it, wait another two weeks to get it read..... shows some degenerative bone issue but no real red flags to speak of, doctor ordered a epidural block....said thats where we should start (BASED ON HIS LACK OF INFO!!). So being the good patient I wait another week for them to call about "the shot" they finally call and surprise, surprise, surprise that person has done reared their head again (looking out for my money don't you know) they ain't having it, it's therapy time  so I say bullcrap....I can't even make it to the therapy. So I ask "how much for the shot"...$600, that's fine, I'll pay for it, can you do it today? She comes back a few minutes later.....well, actually we CANT give you the shot  ya see if we take your money for the procedure and we've already been denied it could actually put us in a position of insurance fraud  You can't make this stuff up.....so I said Ok, I understand, just give me my X-rays and MRI and I'll go to someone else and get the shot, I'll just lie and tell them I dont have insurance  no problem with that right.....
So the next day I have to deliver a load of rounds to a customer (show must go on), I've never met the lady but have been delivering to her for three years, met her younguns and husband but not her.....so this day I struggle up to her house with a load of rounds (45 min) I get to her house at 2:30 and she's pulling in, cool I finally get to meet her.....so I pull the 40' trailer into position where I unload and I'm getting out and having mucho trouble getting to their Kubota tractor to unload as she comes around out of her truck.....she says " well, finally able to meet my haymaker!" How are you doing? Being honest Abe, I struggle with this when folk ask, so I say "I wish could answer honestly and say fine, but in reality, not so good" she says she noticed I was limping badly, what's wrong......well, I had just been through that 5 week ordeal and knew enough to explain "in laymans terms" just what was happening, even used my fists to simulate what was happening with my discs, etc.....kinda stupid looking in hindsight I'm sure.....so she intently listens and says, "Todd, can you lift you left leg". I thought, thats an educated question......"yes" no problem, unless I'm walking"..."who did you see? Dr Sims in Tifton....."I know Mac well, we went to college together..... " you know I am the PA at MSA in Albany" why don't you come by in the morning, we can give you "the shot" you obviously need it. Told her I would be there with bells on in the a.m. At 10.....albany is an hour away. So I arrive at MSA and wow, she's waiting for me when I get there.....registered but checked "No insurance" for obvious reasons. On the way back to the exam room, Dr sees me walking by and follows me to the room. "Son want the hell is going on with you?" So I explain, he takes the little hammer (just like the other guys) and runs up and down my legs "sob, I want to look at that neck". I said whatever we have to do doc.....he orders MRI stat, two hours later my MRI was done and I was lighter by $1k.....lady at the front desk is setting up my return (read) appt and he had put "stat" on everything.....appt is for 10am the next morning  Doc comes in and says, your problem is herniated discs in your neck....c5,c6,c7 fusion is the only thing that's gonna cure it and we need it done Stat I'm setting you an appt for next available surgery date (8 days out). "Now I understand you dont have insurance? Well, no Doc, actually I do have insurance, Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Georgia, I just had to lie and say I did'nt have it or I woulda been in the same sinking boat I was before......he laughed and said "if you only knew how we have to fight the insurance companies, but kudos to you for finding a way around the red tape, I honestly don't think in my 25 yrs I've ever had a patient tell me they didn't have insurance when in fact they did......" Don't worry we will fast track this with BCBS and get it taken care of..."
Three days later I get a call, the surgery has been approved (now ain't that sweet) my portion will be 3.5k plus anesthesiologist cost (sweet dreams is the name  ) so the surgery was this am at 6, had to leave Tifton at 4:45....outpatient surgery, doc says nothing to it.....very common problem with very uncommon symptoms. All went good thankfully.....never been put to sleep never had a surgery, kinda scary but my spiritual fitness is good so I tried not to worry much but it was some restless nights waiting. 
On the way home I once again encounter that guy/gal, you know the invisible sob with the qualifications of what, a painter....electrician, engineer, housewife, idk.....but I sure as hell want to know! It seems they had made their way to CVS pharmacy, even beat me to it.....this time they only want me to have 10 hydrocodone not the 20 the guy with the 12 friggin years of intense study recommended......again, can't make this stuff up....coulda been a damned Ethiopian marathon runner calling the shots for all I know. So I get the 10 and if I need more, I dont think I will, I hate pain meds as they have caused my family much grief over the years, I'll go back and see if they will pay for additional meds....but I'll do it when I have a days supply left. The saga continues......bunch of morons

So, in a nutshell, 5 weeks of using the glorious insurance that I pay dearly for I was being treated for something that was not a real urgency......in a fashion that was not going to accomplish a thing. Now granted, we woulda wound up with the same diagnosis but it woulda been months down the road after they used me as a pincushion and I jumped through flaming hoops of fire....
Quite the juxposition with the other folks and No Insurance......in less than 24 hours I had seen a doctor, had a MRI and had said MRI read and a correct diagnosis (I hope  ) 
So I guess the moral of the story is this.....DO NOT rely on your insurance company when it comes to your healthcare, if at all possible just pay out of pocket for a diagnosis, the insurance company is concerned about their pocketbook not your health.....once you have a diagnosis, proceed with the insurance company.....you're gonna need them. 
Eyes are getting heavy.......hydrocodone is some good stuff, I see why we have problems with it....
Sweet dreams


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! Glad you've survived this ordeal to this point. Hope you have a good recovery with the only lingering problems is the memory of the insurance aggravation.

Take care, Hay Talkers need you.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad you made it through Dawg. Praying for quick recovery and back to full strength!

Buddy


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wife won't let me sleep just yet.....thanks guys/gals, I would be remiss in not mentioning how fortunate I am to be able to do this, not everyone is afforded that luxury and that's a shame and why I bring it to light, it opened my eyes....previously I had just been opening the checkbook  that ain't enuf


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I stayed in the hospital overnight but less than 24 hrs so they called it outpatient surgery. they kept me on some good pain meds until I left the hospital. I had 90 pain pills and only took one when I got home. very simple recovery but I only had C5 and C6 fused. Good luck with recovery.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats good to know....I'm not a fan (narcotics)but right now I am  all been good since?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good to hear it worked in your favor Todd. That neck sure is a delicate thing to get cut on. Good luck to you for a quick recovery. Some homemade ice cream would sure help it.....maybe the little woman can get you some churned. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck. It will be fine I'm sure. You'll be up and around before you know it. That's the trick though, don't over do it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Good to hear it worked in your favor Todd. That neck sure is a delicate thing to get cut on. Good luck to you for a quick recovery. Some homemade ice cream would sure help it.....maybe the little woman can get you some churned.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 wow, great idea...
Peaches just comin in too.....letting her know now that peaches have anti-inflammation properties that we need to explore  this lying has done went and got good to me 

I honestly abhors liars, and in hindsight a better choice would have been to check the "yes" box but just withheld the info from them. Probably a better solution.....same end game.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Good luck. It will be fine I'm sure. You'll be up and around before you know it. That's the trick though, don't over do it.


But all the tractors have air ride  
I agree....with rain chances extending for the next week, it seemed the best time to undergo. Now if I can keep this ice pack on my throat......


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

A similar insurance story...

About 15 years ago, my dentist wanted to do a root canal - on a tooth that already had corners broken off and had been "repaired" several times. I asked him to pull it and put in an implant which would be a permanent solution. He said implants are a lot more expensive and my insurance wouldn't cover it. I told him to let the insurance cover the cost of a root canal and I would make up the difference to get the implant. He said it doesn't work that way.

In other words, these people have their heads lodged too far up their asses to think outside the box and creatively solve people's problems. He's no longer my dentist.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Todd, glad to hear it sounds like you made it through the surgery fine.....was thinking about you today. Take care and rest up......hopefully you will have a quick recovery and the surgery will have solved the issue. Give me a call one evening and let me know how it's going. Have been staying busy here.....working everyday this week 7am-5pm.....have had to learn to become an early morning person. Talk to you later.

Hayden


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hope you’re on the mend. What a screwed up health care system we’ve got...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Todd, glad to hear it sounds like you made it through the surgery fine.....was thinking about you today. Take care and rest up......hopefully you will have a quick recovery and the surgery will have solved the issue. Give me a call one evening and let me know how it's going. Have been staying busy here.....working everyday this week 7am-5pm.....have had to learn to become an early morning person. Talk to you later.
> Hayden


Now that's a good thing....more sunlight in the day  next we need to ditch them sneakers, or have you already done that in favor of muck boots 
Thanks Hayden, can't sleep, seems hydrocodone makes me stay up.....I think I have some Tylenol #3 and I believe that has codiene in it, not sure if I should mix so I'll just doze in and out.....but, I'm outta "likes" damn it.....knew that would happen, hasn't happened in a long time tho, kudos to puritanize (ok that's not it, but ya know what I mean....) wish he was still domain admin


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> Hope you're on the mend. What a screwed up health care system we've got...


Thanks Bill, I tend to agree....especially when the insurance companies are dictating your healthcare.....I want to ask them, "how about I send you 1k at the first of the month and then if I don't have problems I'll just skip and send you 1k next month. A little "quid pro quo" would do them good . Of course they have the ultimate hand, they just cancel you 

But in all fairness to them, I should've taken this more serious months ago and time woulda been on my side, as it stood, time was my enemy....I was on a downward trajectory


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We got educated on how the system "doesn't work". Mrs. had neck surgery for the second time last December. It's a joke ..........that isn't funny.

Heal up quick Dawg.........you've got work to do. Regarding delaying the issue, the old saying : too soon old.........too late schmart.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you found a solution. I hope your recovery goes as planned.

Did they go through the front of your neck?

I had neck surgery the last of February and they went through my throat. I could tell immediately it was a success. Came home with an unexpected titanium spacer in my neck.

The ice cream prescription sounds like good therapy!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Back and neck issues are why I installed an air ride in my Kubota and the JD6220 has a very good seat system but not air ride. Also that is why I had the Kubota seat soften up and recovered. It really made a difference.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Glad you found a solution. I hope your recovery goes as planned.
> Did they go through the front of your neck?
> I had neck surgery the last of February and they went through my throat. I could tell immediately it was a success. Came home with an unexpected titanium spacer in my neck.
> 
> The ice cream prescription sounds like good therapy!


Yes they did Tim, I'm guessing about a 1-2" incision on the left side of the front lower neck.....
I can already feel a difference.....

Do you either of you know when you hurt your neck? I've been playing back things in my head that may have caused it but I'm purty sure I damaged it about 6-7 yrs ago while rustling up some cows that had gotten loose. Seems they got into an ajacent worked field so I hopped into the back seat of my buddies cj5 and off we went to chase down cows......only problem is he was driving wrecklessly and went under some guy wires that hold up some high tension power lines. When we transitioned from the worked dirt and passed under the guy wires (un worked) the rear of the jeep went skyward and my head crashed into the roll bar overhead. It was quite a thump....them jeeps are very dangerous and I shoulda known better. When in the back seat, you are riding right on top of the rear axle, for obvious reasons that exacerbates the movement. I'll never, ever get into the back seat of a CJ again.....have to think real hard about getting into the front seat.....nothing real good about the Jeep CJ series, an outdated dangerous design.....where is Ralph Nader when you need him


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember when I hurt mine. I was pulling a flat trailer stacked with square bales. I went over a terrace and the load fell forward on me. I was on a small 40 horse tractor with no canopy or roll over protection. I remember pulling the fuel shut off as I was blacking out.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Come on dawg, can't just blame the CJ, perhaps you don't remember falling off the monkey bars, neighbor's swing set, the tree down the road at Farmer Joe's place or even some rich folk's pecan tree as a kid??? Or maybe a relative, dropped you on your head as a baby, when your mom wasn't looking??? I mean how many years you been a Georgia fan anyhow , something must happened a looonnnnggg time ago to your noggin :lol:

In the event of any of them causes for your condition, I pretty sure you could find an ambulance chaser to take your case, maybe you would end up with enough to pay your deductibles AFTER the chaser deducts his/her 'costs'. :lol:

Say back to serious side, healthcare system is .................................. ah, jeepers, never mind, you are experiencing it.

Follow the doc's orders, I really hope it is successful for you and your pain minimized. Good luck.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...ya I was really thinking of Jeep....but then I remember we still probably own Jeep so I would be suing the gubmit....that never works out in your favor . Perhaps there was a pecan tree....and that guy does have some deep pockets....much deeper than the farmer I was helping, that poor bastard only farms 2k acres, he definately ain't got no money  everyone knows you have to be farming 20k plus to make it pencil out, that's what the farmers tell me anyhow, must be so......it's all smoke and mirrors with the small fry.....but then again, it seems I remember him telling me he bought that Jeep from a farmer up in the thumb 

It is a joke, damned if you do, damned if you don't.....
Thanks Larry, 
Ps. Ifn you get a call from a 229 area code and they say they're with a PI firm, just answer all questions as honestly as you can remember, we'll fill in the blanks......


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Now that's a good thing....more sunlight in the day  next we need to ditch them sneakers, or have you already done that in favor of muck boots


 Actually a couple weeks ago I went and bought a pair of new shoes.....it only took what about 4 years of you telling me so, but I finally opted for something other than white tennis shoes. Bought a pair of brown Merrill shoes......love them so far. And they are waterproof as long as the water doesn't go over the shoe......nice to be able to walk in wet grass and not have soaking wet feet anymore. If I keep working this job though I'm going to have to buy me a pair of muck boots for the outdoor work. They are letting me borrow a pair now as the mud would go over my other shoes.








Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Those look good and appear to be a quality shoe....within another 4 and we gonna be in boots!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow Todd, just had a chance to read this. Hope you are healing up well! Glad this all worked out like it did. Seems that may have been a divine connection with your customer . Please let me know if I can do anything, or give me a call if you have time to pass and we can chat! I've got plenty more questions for ya :lol:. Take care of yourself!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Dana....will do


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just now saw this thread. Glad you are able to get this fixed. My dad had a similar surgery years ago. Like the 1990s I think. Two in fact when the first didn't work. But I'm sure they have gotten better at it. Peyton Manning had a similar surgery also then went on to get tackled in football from time to time. To bad this all had to happen in the summer. It's amazing how that other guy looking over the shoulder of the doctor isn't really looking out for you. Oh and I've been wear Merrell shoes for a few years now. It's amazing how they have fixed the pain in my flat feet and lower back if I have to be on my feet for awhile. I wear nothing else. To bad they don't last more then a year though at $100 a pair or more.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Actually a couple weeks ago I went and bought a pair of new shoes.....it only took what about 4 years of you telling me so, but I finally opted for something other than white tennis shoes. Bought a pair of brown Merrill shoes......love them so far. And they are waterproof as long as the water doesn't go over the shoe......nice to be able to walk in wet grass and not have soaking wet feet anymore. If I keep working this job though I'm going to have to buy me a pair of muck boots for the outdoor work. They are letting me borrow a pair now as the mud would go over my other shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merrells of all styles and types are great. I can't stand many other brands now. I just wish they would last more then a year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just had a friend that had L3-L5 fused. Both the neurologist and orthopedist said fusing the same in my back was the only option although the neurologist wouldn't do it. I brought up the physical therapy, over 4 months of PT on the lower back then almost 7 months on my neck, no issues yet, actually ended up with a larger range of movement than I had before being rear ended.

I swear my wife got better care before she had insurance.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Those look good and appear to be a quality shoe....within another 4 and we gonna be in boots!


 I wouldn't count on that.....I actually did try some boots on just to see and I hated them.....not near as comfortable as a lace up shoe and very heavy.

Hayden


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Merrells of all styles and types are great. I can't stand many other brands now. I just wish they would last more then a year.


 Good to know. I'm really liking them a lot so far and my feet seem to feel a lot better than before. I'm on the feet a lot so I'm pretty hard on shoes.....the new balance tennis shoes I used to wear would only last about 3-4 months before they were worn out.....by 6 months the sole would be peeling off the shoe.

Hayden


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

dawg really hope all goes as planned,a real tightrope to walk as you need to be up moving but not over do it. Hopefully this comes with physical therapy so you have some experienced help to know what to be doing and how soon.

Larry and dawg you probably are smarter than I,but I learned doctors have no sense of humour about their work. I had skin cancer removed from my hand and they went deep. The little finger and the next on that hand with the cancer started having numbness several years after the surgery. So on a check up for other skin cancer I thought I would a jokingly ask if numbness could be connected. He saw nothing funny in my asking and had neraligist on the phone so fast and I had a appointment.

Turned out going to local and big city university doctors they don't know where the nerve is damaged.The city doctor wanted to start at my neck and follow the nerve and put it back together where he found the damage. It has not been that much of a problem so I declined. Been 10 years and has not gotten worse. I think it happened loading hay and banged elbow really hard on the side off my truck as I feel off the stack. But don't really know as that was a year or so before I felt anything. I think the fact that my wife was a school teacher and the union had a very top notch health insurance was a reason the doctor so wanted to work on me. But even the tax payers could not afford that level of coverage and current coverage is less. But understand the pain health insurance is as we went years without as the teaching didn't happen until she was mid 30's.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Ray, it is a balance....start rehab next week.

And yes, I wouldn't put that past anyone anymore....our society has greed running rampant.


----------

